# Hey guys, new here



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new to mice (don't actually have any at the moment) but I am hoping to get some soon and I hope to maybe start breeding in a few years. Just have an awful lot of research to do  I hope I can get some information on here.

I currently do own 4 roborovski hamsters though 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome to the forum 8D


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  There is an abundance of information here, from all areas of the world.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

